# Canned food as toppers



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I think it's okay to rotate, but you might end up with your dog waiting for the canned and only eating it and leaving the kibbles. Personnally I don't fuss with the food. You eat what you get and if not, you'll eat next time (of course I make sure Impick a brand they like). If your dog is eating well already, I wouldn't add any canned food. Dogs aren't like us, they don't need diversity in their food. In fact, the more you give them, the fussier they get...


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Boy Dechi, are you right on that, I have ruined Cayenne she refuses to eat dog food, and it is a pain, my fault stupid me.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Dechi said:


> In fact, the more you give them, the fussier they get...


Is that ever true! Tonka's previous owner created a fussy, picky monster.


----------



## TuckersMom (Feb 9, 2016)

Still on the fence about adding the topper. Don't want to create a fussy eater.

Does anyone have any experience or thoughts on those two brand choices I mentioned?


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

I've bought the cat Steak Frites for my cat in the past and have used and will buy again different varieties of the Nature's Variety canned foods. So yes.... My Tpoo has a great appetite and he's not a picky eater. I rotate all kinds of canned foods for him. He gets a teaspoon or two along with his kibble for breakfast (I freeze about 2/3 of the can in separate containers so it doesn't go off in the fridge before we get through it).

So yes, sorta kinda I've fed both and more, and successfully . Weruva seems to be a good brand and I've fed him some at least one of their canned varieties, just can't recall if it was the Steak Frites one.


----------



## desertreef (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm all for adding more to a kibble- #1... a bit of water and Probiotics/Enzymes so important.
I really like WeRuVa ... I just buy the ones that are meat and gravy type - great company.
Another good canned is Evangers, Hunk of Beef is a favorite here.
Against the Grains, in both chicken and beef are excellent as well.

People don't realize how bad it is to feed dry dog food ... it's hard on their kidneys to process.
So good for you!


----------



## TuckersMom (Feb 9, 2016)

Thanks for the feedback. I picked up Natures Variety Instinct limited ingredients lamb canned and freeze dried raw lamb & beef mixers. I am adding the mixers in the morning and canned at night. I will still add the warm water and fresh pumpkin each meal.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

I always add warm water as well, both morning and evening. I like a hot meal myself... Often for Oliver's evening kibble, I'll add a tiny sprinkle of parmesan.

And I didn't know that dry kibble is hard on dogs' kidneys--makes me glad I add the water.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

I think the foods you've chosen are both good quality. I always give our dogs some home cooking on top of their food, just because. Their favorite is chicken or pot roast with vegetables and gravy. They're in great shape and super healthy. And, I think some dogs (just like some people) are just picky and some are not, mine being the NOT. They always act like they are ravenous.


----------



## kellystar (Feb 27, 2016)

I cook for my dog and rotate her between 4 different recipes. I personally haven't had any issues with pickyness, but every dog is different. Instead of topping her food with the canned you can maybe give it as a treat during the day to give her some variety and food with higher moister. That way she doesn't expect the canned food during meal time.

If you do end up using the canned as a topper and your dog decides to "wait it out for the good stuff"... DON'T give in as hard as it may be, when people give in, thats when it gets really bad.

I've used Instinct canned before, no complaints. Never tried the Weruva.


----------



## TuckersMom (Feb 9, 2016)

Tucker was a good eater before I thought to add a topper or mix dry & wet. I wanted to add something because I felt his meal needed some moisture in addition to the warm water I already put in (can't add to much water or it's soup). 

So...he loved the canned food. The freeze dried raw mixers were not as big of a hit. I think he could take it or leave it. To expensive for that reaction. I'll do canned at each meal since he seems to enjoy that best and it adds a good amount of moisture for digestion.


----------



## Girlnotboy (May 28, 2014)

I add water to ground kibble and mix a spoonful of canned food for my toy. She loves all canned food, and she especially enjoys Weruva Marbella Paella, which contains pumpkin. Which freeze-dried raw did your poodle dislike? Mine won't eat Grandma Lucy's Valor turkey (freeze-dried turkey and quinoa). It caused her to stool 8-12 pieces a day. She's only 3 1/2 lbs. so not sure how that happened and certainly can't be normal!


----------



## TuckersMom (Feb 9, 2016)

He wasn't crazy for Stella and Chewy's freeze dried raw lamb mixers. I think it may be the lamb, because even the lamb canned food is not a big hit. First time he loved it.....looking back it may have been because he was playing all day outside and was very hungry. Also, maybe it doesn't smell as yummy or pack as much flavor. Ugh....


----------

